# IP von Datenbank herausfinden?



## nicobischof (1. August 2005)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein Webspace Paket, auf dem ich 10x MySQL habe. Dann habe ich eins, auf dem ich leider 0x MySQL habe. Jetzt wollte ich auf der Domain mit 0x ein Skript machen, in welchem ich eine MySQL Datenbank verwende.

Soweit ich weiß muss ich dann nur anstelle von localhost die IP des Servers eingeben.

Wie finde diese IP raus oder wo bekomme ich die? Kriegt man die vom Provider einfach oder kann man die selber herausfinden?


----------

